

From Wordpress to Pelican, performance without compromising aesthetics.  - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/en/general/de-wordpress-a-pelican/

======
orvtech
Often you find people migrating from CMS's to Wordpress in search of nice
aesthetics and easy publishing. Being a system administrator I find that being
able to use Vim as my editing application and the ability to use a well
documented template system like Jinja is the is the way to go specially when
performance is an issue.

